# Air rides again



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Been searching previous threads to try and find an answer,to no avail

Most of the plus points for air ride are handling and saggy bottom 
issues,which I don't have a problem with.

My question is do they help with booming and crashing and banging.

If so by a lot or just a little

Thanks


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not absolutely sure what you're asking. Do you mean internal noise in the 'van because the suspension is hard, thus creating lots more rattles etc?

If this is what you're wondering about I wouldn't think that air suspension will make a huge difference. I have it because I've a large overhang, a big garage and two bikes on a rack and, without some extra aid the back end would sag a bit, which also takes weight off the front wheels, which would make them spin a bit more on wet ground when going uphill.

However, whilst I'm really happy with my Airrides, I can't honestly say that I've noticed any difference in the general noise levels.

Sorry if I'm on the wrong track!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> I'm not absolutely sure what you're asking. Do you mean internal noise in the 'van because the suspension is hard, thus creating lots more rattles etc?
> 
> If this is what you're wondering about I wouldn't think that air suspension will make a huge difference. I have it because I've a large overhang, a big garage and two bikes on a rack and, without some extra aid the back end would sag a bit, which also takes weight off the front wheels, which would make them spin a bit more on wet ground when going uphill.
> 
> ...


You are on the right track !! I hate rattles squeeks and bangs and booms


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

neilbes said:


> You are on the right track !! I hate rattles squeeks and bangs and booms


I'm the first to admit that I'm not too technical but perhaps if your suspension is nearing the limit of its travel it may be bottoming occasionally?

There's no doubt that a smoother suspension may eliminate some banging about but rattles for me are best controlled by careful packing.

To be honest, I've got to the stage where I'm a bit like people who live next to a railway line, in that I just get used to it and ignore them.

At first I'd try to eliminate as many as possible but it's a nightmare, so now, I just turn up the radio!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes I think the booming is the buffers hitting the stops,when fully loaded.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

neilbes said:


> Yes I think the booming is the buffers hitting the stops,when fully loaded.


Then Airrides will make a huge difference. I had the gauge/inlet valve mounted in the habitation area, just inside the door, where it can't be kicked accidentally. Some have it in the cab.

I can pump up the back end now in two minutes, stick on a foot pump and it really is a few strokes. Another make has a compressor and you can just press a switch whilst sitting in the driver's seat but I didn't think that the extra £250 was worth it, although you may well.

In view of what you've just written I would think that it's not only desirable for you, but essential if you're bottoming.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Airrides made no difference at all to the internal noise in the cab when travelling.

I still can't hear the radio both pre and post fitting :lol:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Have you had your axle weights checked and contacted the tyre manufacturer for their recommended tyre pressures?

They can often be lower than the manual or the pressure on the label stuck to the cab door.

Lower tyre pressures may help to stop the hard ride and "bounce" and maybe a quieter ride.

Mine were given as

Front: 3 bar - 44psi
Rear: 3.25 bar - 47psi


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

hi
Came off M5 north at Jnct 25 regularly in the lorry,air ride cab and trailer,up the slip over the top and away,no problem,came up off a holiday,in Isuzu trooper and c/van,same speed,same junction,and i thought wheels had fell off. We now have a peugeot A/sleeper,and in truth the extra money would be a waste,as it appears to ride very well,as regards to sway going around islands,i only start to panic when the horizon is near vertical.Been there done that,failed at Woodhead (Wind 1.me 0) and in derbyshire,brakes failed,service fault,but hedge did not.
As i said before,sensative equipment,HAS to go on Air Ride,there is your answer.
Gearjammer


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Have a look at your springs from underneath. Mine were flat with no discernable 'U' shape at all and only a fraction of an inch above the bump stops; I only had to think about a bump and everything in the kitchen cupboards would be everywhere.... I went for the belt and braces approach - New springs (one had snapped anyway around the hangar) and airrides - Fantastic!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*airride*

Can someone explain.

On motorhome the Air ride bag is there to assist the leaf springs, so still stiff suspension, or not so soft as it still has the springs causing jarring over the bumps. Air ride just stops bottoming out on bump stops.

On lorries, is the suspension airbag only, no springs apart from arms keeping the axle in line?

So full air suspension will be a lot less jarring than springs with air ride airbag?

Had Air ride on last motorhome, it stopped the swaying when being overtaken by lorries, or visa versa.

But the ride was still "hard" over uneven road. Now pack everything with tea towels and spare cushions.


----------

